# Control panel ready to go



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

The panel is hardboard paneling from HD. The colored strips are styrene I painted with paint pens. Not my idea, I saw a similar method used on plexiglass. Now I need to install some tortoises.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow Hokie

Nice job. 

You'll enjoy using that panel.

Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent job! Clean, neat, efficient!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks great! Can you post a picture of the back?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That looks pretty slick, good job.

Magic


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

One thing...I used a liquid cement that's supposed to be good for styrene. For some reason, the strips have a hard time staying put. The slightest pressure and they need to be re-cemented. I'm thinking of some kind of heat shrink wrap for the top just to seal it. I would cut holes for the switches.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

All of a sudden, puzzle glue comes to mind...


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Or some kind of thin plastic cover that I could cut out holes for the switches.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks neat. The liquid poly won't work as its a solvent and will only be good for styrene to styrene joins I would think thick cyano would be be suitable or even epoxy.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

hokie1525 said:


> One thing...I used a liquid cement that's supposed to be good for styrene. For some reason, the strips have a hard time staying put. The slightest pressure and they need to be re-cemented. I'm thinking of some kind of heat shrink wrap for the top just to seal it. I would cut holes for the switches.


Maybe it's not even styrene, but ABS.....?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems to me your suggestion of a thin, clear plastic
overlay would be the easiest and most effective solution.
It would hold the striping in place. Likely, the craft stores
would have something usable.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

DonR said:


> It seems to me your suggestion of a thin, clear plastic
> overlay would be the easiest and most effective solution.
> It would hold the striping in place. Likely, the craft stores
> would have something usable.
> ...


Or you could go to an Office store (Office Depot, Staples, etc.) Go to their copy center. They have the ability to copy anything onto transparent sheets (like used to be used for overhead projectors). They would probably sell you a few of those clear sheets -- so you would not have to buy a whole ream of them.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> Or you could go to an Office store (Office Depot, Staples, etc.) Go to their copy center. They have the ability to copy anything onto transparent sheets (like used to be used for overhead projectors). They would probably sell you a few of those clear sheets -- so you would not have to buy a whole ream of them.


That's a good idea. Can you cut holes in them pretty easily?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Alternatively (but would require rebuilding the whole board) you can pick up sheets of plexiglass from most hardware stores. Drill the holes for your switches, then on the back side (making sure to reverse the image) lay out your lines with something like automotive pin-striping. Once everything looks good, give the entire back side a good coat of black or white spray paint. You end up with a solid board that has a protected track image and is easy to clean.


----------

